# Witcher's brew



## Nightfearz (14/6/15)

So i got me an eleaf istick 50w instead of ipv, and it works wonderfully. But now im looking for witcher's brew in south africa. Anyone here stock it?


----------



## Silver (14/6/15)

Try VapeMob @Nightfearz

Ps - Welcome back

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nightfearz (14/6/15)

Silver said:


> Try VapeMob @Nightfearz
> 
> Ps - Welcome back


Thanks silver. Good to be back and reading all i've missed.


----------



## Nightfearz (14/6/15)

Vapemob out of stock...


----------



## Yiannaki (15/6/15)

Nightfearz said:


> Vapemob out of stock...


There's a possibility that they could have some stock in their stores.

Send a PM to @RevnLucky7 or @Nimbus_Cloud and I'm sure they will have a look for you

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## huffnpuff (15/6/15)

Nightfearz said:


> Vapemob out of stock...


Welcome to the frustration. I don't know why they don't stock larger quantities of a product that is selling well, instead of trying to distract us with other nonsense that's not on the same level

Reactions: Agree 2 | Informative 1


----------



## huffnpuff (15/6/15)

Yiannaki said:


> There's a possibility that they could have some stock in their stores.
> 
> Send a PM to @RevnLucky7 or @Nimbus_Cloud and I'm sure they will have a look for you



They were still waiting for it last week: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/vapemob-restock-beard-vape-co.t11036/#post-231350

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Nightfearz (15/6/15)

Thanks huffnpuff, appreciate the reply


----------



## RevnLucky7 (15/6/15)

huffnpuff said:


> Welcome to the frustration. I don't know why they don't stock larger quantities of a product that is selling well, instead of trying to distract us with other nonsense that's not on the same level



This is being addressed. As more and more people find these brands the demand just catches us off guard sometimes. It will be attended to shortly to prevent this from happening so frequently.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## phanatik (1/7/15)

Hey @RevnLucky7 @Nimbus_Cloud 

Sorry to bug... but... Where the Blackbird at, ya'll?

You get us hooked on it and then you have the craving devour us whole.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rvdwesth (1/7/15)

@Nightfearz !! Good to see you back my friend.


----------



## RevnLucky7 (1/7/15)

phanatik said:


> Hey @RevnLucky7 @Nimbus_Cloud
> 
> Sorry to bug... but... Where the Blackbird at, ya'll?
> 
> You get us hooked on it and then you have the craving devour us whole.




Prepping for the future we had to restructure the way we do a few things and clear out a lot of the old stock.
It's caused a few delays in some products while attending to the overhaul, but we believe it to serve us better in the future and the 4/5 month proccess has been a mayor success.
Witcher's will be back on the shelves before you know it and in much bigger quantities.


----------



## phanatik (1/7/15)

RevnLucky7 said:


> Prepping for the future we had to restructure the way we do a few things and clear out a lot of the old stock.
> It's caused a few delays in some products while attending to the overhaul, but we believe it to serve us better in the future and the 4/5 month proccess has been a mayor success.
> Witcher's will be back on the shelves before you know it and in much bigger quantities.



Hey you know I appreciate the work you've been doing, since the days of SOV.

I just need you to take responsibility for the habit you got me on... which I am better of being on

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ashley A (1/7/15)

I have 20 liters of witches brew. Don't think you can vape it though. too high octane.


----------

